# IUI and Vitamins?



## bannergirl (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi I'm due in for IUI tomorrow.  Ive been taking vitamin E, vitamin D3 and Omega 3,6,9 for the last 2 months.  Is it OK to keep taking the above after the IUI or should I stop taking them?
Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you taking mega doses or pre-conception doses such as those in Pregnacare plus? If you want to keep taking them, then I suggest you switch to one specifically for conception.

Really the most important thing that you should take is folic acid. You should have been taking this before conception, so you need to start taking it immediately at a dose of 400micrograms per day to prevent neural tube defects in any developing baby.


----------



## bannergirl (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Mistletoe,
Thanks for your reply, I was only taking low dose of those vitamins but stopped now and taking  conception instead.  I've been taking Felic acid now for nearly 3 years!  On the 2 now  

Thanks again and good luck!!


----------

